# Alfine Hub in Black or Silver



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I posted this in Commuting, will try here too thanks:

Hello, new to this forum.

I commute to work 30 miles a day approx 100 days a year up here in Ottawa, Ontario Canada. I use a 1986 Colnago Road bike, or a 2000 Trek 7500 Hybrid (slow!).

Am now building my dream commuter-purpose bike, a Steelwool Tweed custom steel frame with 8 sp Alfine rear hub, Schmidt front dynohub with front/rear lights, disc brakes, mavic CXP 33 rims, Honjo fenders, nitto racks, etc.

My question is this, my local bike store (https://www.talltreecycles.ca/ ) cannot get a silver Alfine rear hub, only black (Shimano Canada restriction or something). I want that 'retro-raleigh' look so I want all components silver, including front Schmidt dynohub.

For you guys south of the border, can you get silver Alfine hubs? Just interested, thats all, but might be willing to trade an Alfine rear black hub for silver if brand new...

Are the Alfine silver hubs anodised or polished alloy finish? I haven't seen a silver Alfine in person.

thanks
"better people thru bikes"https://forums.mtbr.com/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

klunker2 said:


> ...I want that 'retro-raleigh' look so I want all components silver....


 I'm loving the same look. All this black ano wears me out and it looks like crap after it gets abraided. The Alfine is polished (looks like it). I bought my silver Alfine here (in 36H no less): http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2670

It appears Harris only has black (in both 32H and 36H) right now also. AFAIK, Canada and the US have the same Shimano factory warehouse, we get the exact same product line up. Looks like the silver is out for now. These type of products get done in batches, the silver batch will be here soon enough. I'd wait, everything was sold out worldwide due to the mini bike boom of '08 (thanks to $150 a barrel oil), most products will be back over the winter.

Hey, Klunker, you know you're a silver freak when you start using "Easy-Off Oven Cleaner" to de-ano black parts. Only way I could find a silver stem for less than $20. Oh, yea, and I zip-stripped my frame and fork raw (I need some silver fenders):


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sweet Silver Ride*

Pursuiter, LOVE the Silver theme!
klunker2


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Boomer Cycles in Oakville (http://boomerbicycle.ca) has 2 silver Alfine hubs in stock. (I was there on the weekend)

They also carry the iMotions, SA, and Rohloff hubs, although they do not keep much in stock (they're not that big), but they do deal with all things IGH. Just a one person operation, but he responds quickly to emails.

Just an FYI.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Hey thanks itsdoable !*



itsdoable said:


> Boomer Cycles in Oakville (http://boomerbicycle.ca) has 2 silver Alfine hubs in stock. (I was there on the weekend)
> 
> They also carry the iMotions, SA, and Rohloff hubs, although they do not keep much in stock (they're not that big), but they do deal with all things IGH. Just a one person operation, but he responds quickly to emails.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Hey thanks itsdoable I am going to check them out right now. Just got my rear wheel built this past weekend withthe black, but I may just buy the silver and be done with it, and I will build another wheel for a clunker using the black.

Your help is well appreciated many thanks

klunker2


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pursuiter - your silver look*



pursuiter said:


> I'm loving the same look. All this black ano wears me out and it looks like crap after it gets abraided. The Alfine is polished (looks like it). I bought my silver Alfine here (in 36H no less): http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2670
> 
> It appears Harris only has black (in both 32H and 36H) right now also. AFAIK, Canada and the US have the same Shimano factory warehouse, we get the exact same product line up. Looks like the silver is out for now. These type of products get done in batches, the silver batch will be here soon enough. I'd wait, everything was sold out worldwide due to the mini bike boom of '08 (thanks to $150 a barrel oil), most products will be back over the winter.
> 
> Hey, Klunker, you know you're a silver freak when you start using "Easy-Off Oven Cleaner" to de-ano black parts. Only way I could find a silver stem for less than $20. Oh, yea, and I zip-stripped my frame and fork raw (I need some silver fenders):


Pursuiter, are you telling me "Easy-Off Oven Cleaner" will strip a bike like that? What did you use, how long did it take? I think I'm going to do that to a beater I have.

klunker2


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

klunker2 said:


> Pursuiter, are you telling me "Easy-Off Oven Cleaner" will strip a bike like that? What did you use, how long did it take? I think I'm going to do that to a beater I have.


Zip-Strip on the frame, took a few hours of hard work. Easy-Off Oven Cleaner is good for removing anodizing from aluminum. Just spray it on a wait 5-10 minutes.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Where do I get Zip Strip?*



pursuiter said:


> Zip-Strip on the frame, took a few hours of hard work. Easy-Off Oven Cleaner is good for removing anodizing from aluminum. Just spray it on a wait 5-10 minutes.


Off to the grocery store, and where do I get Zip Strip?

thx

Klunker


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

klunker2 said:


> ...where do I get Zip Strip?...


I buy it at the hardware store along with the oven cleaner. Be sure to get gloves, eye protection and a wire brush. Zip-Strip is nasty stuff, I only use it outside, I wear old clothes.

- I used my repair stand to hold the frame while I applied stripper to each main tube, one at at time. If I cover every tube at once, the zip-strip dryes before I can get to it. I also let the zip-strip do it's job. If the paint isn't falling off, I use more zip-strip. It'll drop onto the cardboard I put under my repair stand, I re-apply the stripper off the cardboard (even if it's full of paint). That way I can strip a frame with the small can of zip-strip.

- I used a wooden paint stir stick to scape, if I used a metal scraper it would have scratched the aluminum.

- Don't buy the organic orange stuff from 3M, it sucks. Buy Zip-Strip, use care outside and you should be able to strip a frame to bare metal in less than 2 hours.

Good Luck!


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*stripping frame*



pursuiter said:


> I buy it at the hardware store along with the oven cleaner. Be sure to get gloves, eye protection and a wire brush. Zip-Strip is nasty stuff, I only use it outside, I wear old clothes.
> 
> - I used my repair stand to hold the frame while I applied stripper to each main tube, one at at time. If I cover every tube at once, the zip-strip dryes before I can get to it. I also let the zip-strip do it's job. If the paint isn't falling off, I use more zip-strip. It'll drop onto the cardboard I put under my repair stand, I re-apply the stripper off the cardboard (even if it's full of paint). That way I can strip a frame with the small can of zip-strip.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, I goint to try it sometime before xmas!
Then I'm going to polish the frame....
Klunker2


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*I bought a Silver Alfine now I have two!*

Thanks again itsdoable I spoke with Dan at Boomer Cycle and bought a silver Alfine to match my silver Schmidt Dynohub.

I didn't know your name but told him that I was referred by someone here, next time you are in ask him for some commission!

Thanks again, and anyone who wants a black Alfine new never used I'll give them a good deal, just look me up Klunker2!

Thanks!



klunker2 said:


> Hey thanks itsdoable I am going to check them out right now. Just got my rear wheel built this past weekend withthe black, but I may just buy the silver and be done with it, and I will build another wheel for a clunker using the black.
> 
> Your help is well appreciated many thanks
> 
> klunker2


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

*Beware...*

I really like the raw look too. But, you may lose your frame warranty if it's stripped. I'd check first. Gary Fisher will not warranty a frame that's been stripped, at least that's what the dealer told me, and Fishers break a lot.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

rocky rode said:


> ...But, you may lose your frame warranty if it's stripped. I'd check first. Gary Fisher will not warranty a frame that's been stripped, at least that's what the dealer told me, and Fishers break a lot.


LOL, I always get this warning from Trek/GF owners. No other bike owners chime in, just Trek/GF owners. Why is that?


----------



## rocky rode (Jul 13, 2005)

pursuiter said:


> LOL, I always get this warning from Trek/GF owners. No other bike owners chime in, just Trek/GF owners. Why is that?


Maybe it's cuz GF frames break? My 140lb wife has broken two Paragon frames. I ride steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Now I need Silver Alfine Shifter*

OK I'm addicted to the Silver Look!

My LBS built me up a Black Alfine Hub with Silver Mavic CX 33 rim, everything else on the new bike was silver, so thanks to *itsdoable* (he found me a silver one in Canada) I bought another Alfine hub (silver) and had my LBS build me ANOTHER rear wheel with silver Alfine hub (looks great, the polished silver matches the polished front Schmidt dynohub). $$$$$

Now I own two Alfine wheels SH(*&(*t! (Anyone want to buy a new never used black Alfine wheel laced to a Mavic CX33 rim let me know thanks!)

Maybe I'll just build a second bike too....!

The real reason for this post is to ask if anyone has seen a Silver Alfine Shifter in stock anywhere, let me know thanks. When I asked about a silver Alfine Hub itsdoable came thru, so I thought I'd try again thanks. Silver shifters seem sold out everywhere I have tried. (Ottawa Ont Canada).

happy new year
Stephen
Klunker2



klunker2 said:


> Thanks again itsdoable I spoke with Dan at Boomer Cycle and bought a silver Alfine to match my silver Schmidt Dynohub.
> 
> I didn't know your name but told him that I was referred by someone here, next time you are in ask him for some commission!
> 
> ...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

klunker2 said:


> ...The real reason for this post is to ask if anyone has seen a Silver Alfine Shifter in stock anywhere..


is this silver?

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2671


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a new unused silver alfine shifter in box that I got from Boomer Cycles, I take it you already asked Dan if he had any more? It looks the same as the link posted by pursuiter, its only silver on top, and black on the bottom. If you can't find one (Harris stock?) and want to trade it for a black one, I'm game. It's my replacement for a Nexus twist shifter that I broke, but I have not installed it yet because my make-shift modded SRAM ESP shifter is still working.

I prefer silver too, but I'm not terribly picky about it. The SRAM ESP that I'm using is _RED_ after all!


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Yup thats silver*

Yes that's the silver one, i found it today as well, so it looks like Harris has them I will order if itsDoable and I don't trade.

thanks,
Klunker2



pursuiter said:


> is this silver?
> 
> http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2671


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*lets Trade!*

ItsDoable comes thru again!

Let me check with my LBS tomorrow, if they haven't opened my black one, how about I send you my new black one, and you send me back whichever one you don't want. I will PM you tomorrow.

many thanks again guys Happy New Year!

Klunker2
Steve

"better people thru bikes" 



itsdoable said:


> I have a new unused silver alfine shifter in box that I got from Boomer Cycles, I take it you already asked Dan if he had any more? It looks the same as the link posted by pursuiter, its only silver on top, and black on the bottom. If you can't find one (Harris stock?) and want to trade it for a black one, I'm game. It's my replacement for a Nexus twist shifter that I broke, but I have not installed it yet because my make-shift modded SRAM ESP shifter is still working.
> 
> I prefer silver too, but I'm not terribly picky about it. The SRAM ESP that I'm using is _RED_ after all!


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Would you still be willing to Trade?*

Hi itsdoable, check your PM. LBS is doing the build finally Alfine, noodle bars, we are using the Alfine trigger on the nitto noodle bars, everything is silver except the shifter.

Would you still want to trade your silver for my New In Box Black shifter?

Let me know thanks! I'll send some pics within a week.:thumbsup:

Steve
Klunker2



itsdoable said:


> I have a new unused silver alfine shifter in box that I got from Boomer Cycles, I take it you already asked Dan if he had any more? It looks the same as the link posted by pursuiter, its only silver on top, and black on the bottom. If you can't find one (Harris stock?) and want to trade it for a black one, I'm game. It's my replacement for a Nexus twist shifter that I broke, but I have not installed it yet because my make-shift modded SRAM ESP shifter is still working.
> 
> I prefer silver too, but I'm not terribly picky about it. The SRAM ESP that I'm using is _RED_ after all!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

klunker2 said:


> Hi itsdoable, check your PM. LBS is doing the build finally Alfine, noodle bars, we are using the Alfine trigger on the nitto noodle bars, everything is silver except the shifter.
> 
> Would you still want to trade your silver for my New In Box Black shifter?
> 
> ...


Sure, no problems.

I'm suprised you didn't get on of these: (https://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm) and stripped the anodizing (or ask them to sell you a set un-anodized).


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

LBS doesn't want to use the JTek, they are concerned it might not work properly, so I'm going to stick with the Alfine shifter for now.

I'll send mine off once I get your address, thanks a lot1

Klunker2
Steve:thumbsup:



itsdoable said:


> Sure, no problems.
> 
> I'm suprised you didn't get on of these: (https://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm) and stripped the anodizing (or ask them to sell you a set un-anodized).


----------



## JackJ (May 24, 2007)

klunker2 said:


> LBS doesn't want to use the JTek, they are concerned it might not work properly, so I'm going to stick with the Alfine shifter for now.


While I've only got 50 miles or so on mine, meaning there's no way I have any definitive information, I am extremely happy with my JTek shifter. Shifts are very crisp; feel is very solid. I have no idea what the long term performance will be like, but for now, I couldn't be happier with it. But mine is in the standard black.

Jack


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*JTek experience*

Great, keep me posted thanks.

I might order one and make it silver, or as pursuiter suggested, ask them to make me a silver one.

Will post pics of my setup in a week or so.
thx 
Klunker2



JackJ said:


> While I've only got 50 miles or so on mine, meaning there's no way I have any definitive information, I am extremely happy with my JTek shifter. Shifts are very crisp; feel is very solid. I have no idea what the long term performance will be like, but for now, I couldn't be happier with it. But mine is in the standard black.
> 
> Jack


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Silver Alfine Build on Steelwool Frame*

After months of acquiring, and help from this post (Thanks itsdoable and Pursuiter), here are some pics of my build!

Build with Alfine Shifter on Nitto Noodle Road bar. 
I haven't ridden it yet, will let you know next week! Sorry for delay, it took a long time to acquire and assemble! Machined the Alfine Shifter to fit the Nitto road bar :

Let me know if the link works I am not good with this stuff!

https://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Steelwool build with Alfine/

Klunker2



klunker2 said:


> I posted this in Commuting, will try here too thanks:
> 
> Hello, new to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Apologies for an off-topic post. Cannot start a new thread.

For the 8-speed Alfine hub which finish is more durable, silver or black?


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

klunker2 said:


> LBS doesn't want to use the JTek, they are concerned it might not work properly, so I'm going to stick with the Alfine shifter for now.
> 
> I'll send mine off once I get your address, thanks a lot1
> 
> ...


It sounds like your LBS has never tried the JTek, then.
I've used every type of shifter for the alfine except the Versa Brifter - twist, J-Tek and trigger, and the J-Tek is far and away the best IMO.
The build quality is top notch - very solid, with excellent shifting.

Highly recommended. You will not regret it one bit.

Also, very nice looking build (the pics are a bit small, so hard to see - it could very well be my company's nazi firewall) :thumbsup:


----------

